#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Fugro Jason 8.0

## holypax

I need jason 8.0 thanks!

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## wbs1997

I also need jason 8.0 thanks!

----------


## geologist_wael

I need also

----------


## ali12

i NEED TOO

----------


## AlexIvan

I need it too!
Can anybody upload it with *****? Thanks!

----------


## gink8743

I need it too!

----------


## hxjun

thanks，I need it！

----------


## gundul

brother ali_arzani, seems like you have fugro jason, can you share??? 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## ali12

Dear brothe 
i have license for v7 without installer.

----------


## 9skumar

please share the lic.

----------


## 9skumar

Nobody got installer.

----------


## wbs1997

Dear ali arzani,
please share the lic. maybe someone can search the installer for u and upload.

----------


## tszclh

thanks very much!

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## tszclh

is that lic a *****ed one for 7.2 ?

----------


## ali12

upload the installer and wait for the ***** meybe tommorow

----------


## findaposition

I need ,too

----------


## wbs1997

I need ,too

----------


## ravi5678

Friends

I have a license for Jason 8 and for 7.2
some one have to upload the installer, they the site really need a license

Regards
Ravi

----------


## ali12

Dear Friends,
Here you are working ***** for J a s o  n  7
Please upload the installer or send links to petrofars@yahoo.com
thanks
==================================================  ===============
SERVER hostname any 1790
DAEMON jasonlm /disk/jason71/bin/linux_ia32/jasonlm.exe
FEATURESET jasonlm ECDB2974A360

INCREMENT Jason jasonlm 7.100 14-oct-2010 uncounted \
	FDA02255D7611291418F HOSTID=ANY \
	vendor_info=startdate:14-Oct-2006 ISSUED=14-Oct-2006 \
	NOTICE=***** ck=251 SN=1 SIGN=C857762EF4B6
INCREMENT JasonDemo jasonlm 7.100 14-oct-2010 uncounted \
	0D302254FA6C3D8E3322 HOSTID=ANY SUITE_DUP_GROUP=UHDV \
	vendor_info=startdate:14-Oct-2006 ISSUED=14-Oct-2006 SN=2 \
	SIGN=CEF015BE01AA
PACKAGE JasonDemo jasonlm 7.100 8080C080E6B16A12FB26 \
	COMPONENTS="environment jgw_environment eplus \
	jgw_environment_plus jgw_earthmodel jgw_wavelets jgw_velmod \
	jgw_invertrace jgw_statmod jgw_rocktrace jgw_modtrace \
	jslw_modtrace jslw_mssi jslw_batchmssi jgw_functionmod jslw \
	jslw_3d jslw_big jslw_map jslw_disres:7.100:3 \
	jslw_gravis:7.100:2 jslw_jwmerge jslw_sidis jslw_prokit \
	jslw_batchprokit jslw_twts jslw_attrextract \
	jslw_batch_attrextract jslw_snap wellman jwint_segy \
	jwint_tpsegy jwint_insegy jwint_lmsegy jslw_zmap2jgw \
	jwint_gqsegy jwint_gqhors jwint_gqint jwint_gqhor***p \
	jwint_chsegy jwint_chhors jwint_chhor***p jwint_phsegy \
	jwint_las jwint_promax jwint_handvel jwint_velocity jwint_swav \
	jwint_bpwav jslw_log_util jlm_link_jslw jwint_gsreceive \
	jwint_gssend jwint_gslaunch jgw_3dvis jgw_bodycheck jgw_dipazi \
	jgw_batchdipazi jslw_sc jslw_batchsc jgw_well_locator \
	jwint_export4upscaling jwint_culture jwint_lm2k jwint_gf_iesx \
	jwint_gf_char jslw_sm jslw_batchsm jslw_time jslw_depth \
	jslw_tdc jslw_batchtdc jslw_wm jslw_batchwm jslw_gm \
	jslw_batchgm jslw_smwells jslw_im jslw_batchim jslw_wavest \
	jslw_batchwavest jslw_hwe jslw_we jslw_batchwe jslw_twts_we \
	jslw_instvel jslw_lithcond jslw_vtdc jslw_batchvtdc jslw_rti \
	jslw_batchrti jslw_ssi jslw_batchssi jslw_aitm jslw_batchaitm \
	jslw_nppe jslw_batchnppe jslw_hme jslw_batchhme jslw_ssdp \
	jslw_ssm jslw_batchssm jslw_ssm_inversion jslw_ava \
	jslw_batchava jslw_angleai jslw_rli jslw_batchrli \
	jslw_optim_vdalign jslw_apply_vdalign ba_vda bo_vda \
	jslw_lbf_eval jslw_batchlbf_eval jslw_fmcalc jgw_largo_fm \
	jgw_largo jslw_xpay jwlib jgw_largo_lite jgw_invermod jslw_me \
	jslw_batchme jslw_batchpca jslw_pattern_matching jslw_pca \
	jwint_geocap jgw_check_interval seiris" HOSTID=ANY \
	OPTIONS=SUITE ck=193 SIGN=DC84400EF2F4
==================================================  ================

----------


## 9skumar

how to replace some ****
may be a link to the file is better

----------


## ali12

uplaod the installer i will send the *********** as soon as possible
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## risun

where the installer media

----------


## wbs1997

where the installer media

----------


## mnasir

Please upload Jason 8 installation file.

Thanks

----------


## dafenshi

where is the installer?

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## mitra

If anyone has a license for Jason version 8 I can upload installation files.

----------


## dafenshi

would you upload it and we can see.

----------


## risun

dead thread？

----------


## mitra

here is the link for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 installation, hope someone comes up with a cure. password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ali12

I want to exchange Petrel 2009.1 with Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 and or TrapTester
Petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## kronstadt

> here is the link for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 installation, hope someone comes up with a cure. password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...






Link are dead please reupload bro. Thanks :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sigit

please upload to mediafire
the speed is excellent

thx

----------


## mitra

Which link is dead ? I checked and are fine.

----------


## mitra

Does anyone has a working license for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 please to share with me,
Thank you

----------


## kronstadt

> Does anyone has a working license for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 please to share with me,
> Thank you



Just get some problem from my country to dl files but now ok.
Thanks for the answer :-)

----------


## wmpstl

> here is the link for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 installation, hope someone comes up with a cure. password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Bro Mitra

Please upload this stuff on other Uploader Files. Ifile has been error on several days. 

Thanks

----------


## sigit

> here is the link for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 installation, hope someone comes up with a cure. password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...






thanks Mitra for share
did you have the licen_se or ******** for it?

rgrds
sigitSee More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## Moh. Rauf

Thanks for the share...

----------


## dongyongcang

please shared license

----------


## shajia3

I have license and maker. shajia3@163.com


# License for Jason Geosystems' Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW).
# Version = 8.000
# All earlier versions of JGW are compatible with this license file.
# --
# Product: Jason Geoscience Workbench
# Site: localhost;
# Standalone license : Yes
# Location: Leidschendam

SERVER localhost 000C29F1343D
USE_SERVER
DAEMON jasonlm /home/jason/jason8/bin/linux_ia32/jasonlm.exe /home/jason/jason8/license/license.opt
INCREMENT Jason jasonlm 8.000 8-aug-2012 5 6B5C4E81427B SUPERSEDE \
	vendor_info=Jason ISSUED=8-aug-2008 \
	NOTICE=localhost:000C29F1343D ck=77 SN=e07d74ab \
	START=8-aug-2008 SIGN=DDBDE7E0E1A0
INCREMENT JasonInternalA jasonlm 8.000 8-aug-2012 5 ECA2129CA4C1 \
	HOSTID=000c29f1343d SUPERSEDE DUP_GROUP=SITE \
	SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE vendor_info=JasonInternal \
	ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=134 SN=9f4408e0 START=8-aug-2008 \
	SIGN=68BA3B066002
INCREMENT JasonInternalB jasonlm 8.000 8-aug-2012 5 C45C2C81F0B1 \
	HOSTID=000c29f1343d SUPERSEDE DUP_GROUP=SITE \
	SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE vendor_info=JasonInternal \
	ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=176 SN=f2ab61f6 START=8-aug-2008 \
	SIGN=C3FEC138D3F2
INCREMENT FTracker jasonlm 2007.200 8-aug-2012 5 3F68F34D398D \
	SUPERSEDE DUP_GROUP=SITE SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE \
	vendor_info=FastTracker ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=173 SN=a6934897 \
	START=8-aug-2008 SIGN=81365012EE32
INCREMENT PowerViz jasonlm 8.000 8-aug-2012 5 CDC9B8B186D5 SUPERSEDE \
	DUP_GROUP=SITE SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE vendor_info=PowerViz \
	ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=177 SN=fb021aa1 START=8-aug-2008 \
	SIGN=C986C244472A
INCREMENT PowerBenchGeo jasonlm 1.000 8-aug-2012 5 C9AEFE057769 \
	SUPERSEDE DUP_GROUP=SITE SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE \
	vendor_info="PowerBench Geology" ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=154 \
	SN=fb021aa1 START=8-aug-2008 SIGN=5B5D35F0CC9E
PACKAGE JasonInternalA jasonlm 8.000 17A880B79F16 COMPONENTS="ef_JasonInternalA environment jgw_environment eplus jgw_environment_plus jgw_earthmodel jgw_wavelets jgw_velmod jgw_invertrace jgw_statmod jgw_rocktrace jgw_modtrace jslw_modtrace jslw_mssi jslw_batchmssi jgw_functionmod jslw jslw_3d jslw_big jslw_map jslw_disres:8.000:3 jslw_gravis:8.000:2 jslw_jwmerge jslw_sidis jslw_prokit jslw_batchprokit jslw_twts jslw_attrextract jslw_batch_attrextract jslw_snap wellman jwint_segy jwint_tpsegy jwint_insegy jwint_lmsegy jslw_zmap2jgw jwint_gqsegy jwint_gqhors jwint_gqint jwint_gqhor---p jwint_chsegy jwint_chhors jwint_chhor---p jwint_phsegy jwint_las jwint_promax jwint_handvel jwint_velocity jwint_swav jwint_bpwav jslw_log_util jlm_link_jslw jwint_gsreceive jwint_gssend jwint_gslaunch jgw_3dv2 jgw_bodycheck jgw_dipazi jgw_batchdipazi jslw_sc jslw_batchsc jgw_well_locator jwint_export4upscaling jwint_culture jwint_lm2k jwint_gf_iesx jwint_gf_char jslw_sm jslw_batchsm jslw_time jslw_depth jslw_tdc jslw_batchtdc jslw_wm jslw_batchwm jslw_gm jslw_batchgm jslw_smwells jslw_im jslw_batchim jslw_wavest jslw_batchwavest jslw_hwe jslw_we jslw_batchwe jslw_twts_we jslw_instvel jslw_lithcond jslw_vtdc jslw_batchvtdc jslw_rti jslw_batchrti jslw_ssi jslw_batchssi jslw_aitm jslw_batchaitm jslw_nppe jslw_batchnppe jslw_hme jslw_batchhme jslw_ssdp jslw_ssm jslw_batchssm jslw_ssm_inversion jslw_ava jslw_batchava jslw_angleai jslw_rli jslw_batchrli jslw_optim_vdalign jslw_apply_vdalign ba_vda bo_vda jslw_lbf_eval jslw_batchlbf_eval jslw_fmcalc jgw_largo_fm jgw_largo jslw_xpay jwlib jgw_largo_lite jgw_invermod jslw_me jslw_batchme jslw_batchpca jslw_pattern_matching jslw_pca jwint_geocap jgw_check_interval seiris jgw_export4rescue jwint_123di cssi_ml ava_ml twts_gh" OPTIONS=SUITE_RESERVED SUPERSEDE ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=96 SIGN=1C14F0581392
PACKAGE JasonInternalB jasonlm 8.000 02452EAC7E29 \
	COMPONENTS="ef_JasonInternalB scripting fluids3 batch_nsmod \
	batch_nrmod avo mlitho aaoc wman_expr shear sls \
	jslw_batchssi_8v0 jslw_batchava_8v0 jslw_ssi_8v0 jslw_ava_8v0 \
	mp_env mcpu_ml mcpu_mp mcpu_ml_8v0 mcpu_mp_8v0 sm_mp_env \
	sm_mcpu_ml sm_mcpu_mp rm_mp_env rm_mcpu_ml rm_mcpu_mp \
	jgw_rockmod jgw_statmodmc fj_internal_test cgm_sdi jgw_ffp \
	jgw_twts_fwmodel" OPTIONS=SUITE_RESERVED SUPERSEDE \
	ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=119 SIGN=65BFD1D274FC
PACKAGE FTracker jasonlm 2007.200 1013D44B77E2 \
	COMPONENTS="ef_FastTracker ft_internal fasttracker fasttrckenv \
	ft_opb" OPTIONS=SUITE_RESERVED SUPERSEDE ISSUED=8-aug-2008 \
	ck=1 SIGN=77CE9FEE7CF0
PACKAGE PowerViz jasonlm 8.000 E0C7CD471D73 COMPONENTS="ef_PowerViz \
	e2core" OPTIONS=SUITE_RESERVED SUPERSEDE ISSUED=8-aug-2008 \
	ck=116 SIGN=4482C0C23980
PACKAGE PowerBenchGeo jasonlm 2.000 7A7EF2390C14 \
	COMPONENTS="ef_PowerBenchGeo pbgcore" OPTIONS=SUITE_RESERVED \
	SUPERSEDE ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=109 SIGN=8D38BF9E17B2

----------


## yantaih

It only for 000C29F1343D? not any computer?

----------


## sigit

> I have license and maker. shajia3@163.com
> 
> 
> # License for Jason Geosystems' Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW).
> # Version = 8.000
> # All earlier versions of JGW are compatible with this license file.
> # --
> # Product: Jason Geoscience Workbench
> # Site: localhost;
> ...




even didn't try, really appreciate to bro shajia3  
thanks

----------


## Geoadb

Please upload again installation files, links in ifle are bad request maybe in 4shared or megaupload 

Thx u

----------


## Trancend

Thanks shajia3

----------


## wmpstl

> thanks Mitra for share
> did you have the licen_se or ******** for it?
> 
> rgrds
> sigit



Sigit, would please upload the setup to another uploader?.

----------


## geofree

so we need to change our mac address to the number in the license?does it work? btw ifile it installer is okay and work well, might still busy in your country .. 

thanks mate for the installer,

----------


## ipatah

> so we need to change our mac address to the number in the license?does it work? btw ifile it installer is okay and work well, might still busy in your country .. 
> 
> thanks mate for the installer,



dear all...

please re-upload the setup installer again...

thanks

----------


## okjjjyyy

Dear shajia3 brother,
Please give me the J*AS*ON  license maker file.
okjjjyyy@gmail.com.
Thank you!

----------


## mitra

Anyone can make a cure for Jason 8.1 contact me to share the installer with.

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## LOST

Dear mitra, I think it is better that you share the installers for forum. thanks

----------


## xxwwtt

My friends Mitra:
      I can make lic,and i need Jason8.1 installer
Please contact with me.

----------


## corer

> here is the link for Jason Geosystem Workbench 8.0 installation, hope someone comes up with a cure. password is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



 Can anyone please re-up archive part 4 (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])?
corer@mail.ru

----------


## Tom Vandroiy

Hi kronstadt..do you have the cure working? Please send to me : luckytoms@yahoo.com

----------


## jrjin

anybody find the part4 is not existed,please reload

----------


## jrjin

Mitra
   Could you mind send the part4 by wjjin@yahoo.com.cn.
thanks a lot

----------


## scripcode

please upload part-4..
thanks

----------


## yazd172

hi.
can every body re uplode or share correct link for it,this links didn`t work:-(

----------


## mdwhx

Dear friends,

who can offer a new links?tks.

----------


## okjjjyyy

Who Can upload v8.1 or 8.2?
Thanks

----------


## petcad

> Anyone can make a cure for Jason 8.1 contact me to share the installer with.



Dear Mitra: please relink o re-up archive part 4 .
Thanks.

----------


## geologist2010

please post part 4 again may i can make fix for it

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## doeabelas

Hi Shajia3,

Please share tome J4S0N license maker.
doeabelas@yahoo.com
Thanks...

----------


## landmark

Please someone share " full working lic for jason 8.00 plus its intallation procedure


thanks in advanced

----------


## mitra

Ok, I have also lost the individual parts, but I will try to upload a fresh copy of it if get some time !

----------


## landmark

> Ok, I have also lost the individual parts, but I will try to upload a fresh copy of it if get some time !



Dear Mitra

waiting for you to put lic and installation procedure and thanks in advance

Best Wishes

----------


## petrosoftware

Hi Shajia3,

I need  the jason license maker too. 
Please share the license maker.

petrosoftware@tom.com

Thanks...

----------


## edisonsm

Hi shaija

I have try this license but not working, do we need to change our hostid in our computer?

Thanks

----------


## edisonsm

Hi i need that license as txt file edisonsm@yahoo.com





> I have license and maker. shajia3@163.com
> 
> 
> # License for Jason Geosystems' Jason Geoscience Workbench (JGW).
> # Version = 8.000
> # All earlier versions of JGW are compatible with this license file.
> # --
> # Product: Jason Geoscience Workbench
> # Site: localhost;
> ...

----------


## edisonsm

Hi Ravi,

May i have that Jason V8 license? (edisonsm@yahoo.com)





> Friends
> 
> I have a license for Jason 8 and for 7.2
> some one have to upload the installer, they the site really need a license
> 
> Regards
> Ravi

----------


## barita1899@yahoo.com

please re-upload the installer again..... :'( hiks hiks.... part 4 is broken >.<

----------


## barita1899@yahoo.com

dear Mitra,

please re_upload the installer :'( ,.... i really need this software.... or maybe someone else can give another link....i really need JGW...
(barita1899@yahoo.com)

thank you...

----------


## edisonsm

Is there anybody have successfully with that license? I have try so many times but still not success...anyone could share new lic for jason 8?

Thanks
Edison

----------


## taiyang2033

Don't waste you time to try it  again.  It is  fake one only one module FTracker in the package can be use. I hope some one can share Jason V8 license here.

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## doeabelas

Taiyang2033,

Could you share/upload F***O8 installer part4, Thanks.

----------


## taiyang2033

it useless if you don't have license file but only have install file for J***8

----------


## geologist2010

please anyone who could install jason workbench 8 
post here steps of installation

----------


## crai0cata

PLease guys upload part 4

Thanks
crai0cata

----------


## edisonsm

Don't wasting your time because that license (listing) is not working only Fast Tracker..I have tried it..maybe some one can share the license here....but if you have license it's Ok..

----------


## processing

This license is working for computer with MAC adress 000C29F1343D
You can change your computer MAC adress and make this program work if you have root password to your computer)
So,
1) login as root
2) Run:
          2a) ifconfig eth0 down
          2b) ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:0C:29:F1:34:3D
          2c) ifconfig eth0 up
3) Run fexlm server with license
4) Run program
It works, I've checked  

Regards,
Processing

----------


## geologist2010

> This license is working for computer with MAC adress 000C29F1343D
> You can change your computer MAC adress and make this program work if you have root password to your computer)
> So,
> 1) login as root
> 2) Run:
>           2a) ifconfig eth0 down
>           2b) ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:0C:29:F1:34:3D
>           2c) ifconfig eth0 up
> 3) Run fexlm server with license
> ...



how to install license
please writ in details step no 3

----------


## processing

1)Put text of the license into, for exampe, file license.dat 
2) Put license.dat file, for example, to directory/home/jason/license
3) Open terminal window and go to the directory with file named lmgrd
example: 
cd /home/jason/bin/linux_ia32
4) In this directory you need to execute file lmgrd providing also full path to the license file
example:
./lmgrd -c /home/jason/license/license.dat
5) Open another terminal and start file named jason from there with comand
example:
/home/jason/jason

----------


## rhcp

Is the installer available somewhere?

----------


## geologist2010

thanks , it's working but the license is not full only fast traker is avaliable

----------


## geologist2010

> 1)Put text of the license into, for exampe, file license.dat 
> 2) Put license.dat file, for example, to directory/home/jason/license
> 3) Open terminal window and go to the directory with file named lmgrd
> example: 
> cd /home/jason/bin/linux_ia32
> 4) In this directory you need to execute file lmgrd providing also full path to the license file
> example:
> ./lmgrd -c /home/jason/license/license.dat
> 5) Open another terminal and start file named jason from there with comand
> ...



i tried your guide and worked good but when i shutdown the machine and start it again i didn't start
how can i make the license server started automatically

----------


## bratek

> i tried your guide and worked good but when i shutdown the machine and start it again i didn't start
> how can i make the license server started automatically



No WAY,


YOU NEED DO IT AGAIN OR NEVER SHUTDOWN YOUR PC  :Smile: See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## bolaman

can anyone upload the files again? or make a *******?

----------


## processing

Bratek is always right!))

P.S. Make a script file with whatevercommandsyouwant

----------


## petrofars2

a friend of mine can try on j*as*on 8.2 windows version installer, any body have installer please upload.
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## butbut

i need it too

----------


## doeabelas

please upload part4

----------


## geologist2010

> a friend of mine can try on j*as*on 8.2 windows version installer, any body have installer please upload.
> petrofars@yahoo.com



if you can got even demo license including earthmodel i can help to get it full

----------


## petrofars2

I have 8.1 license for Linux version, is it useful?

----------


## geologist2010

> I have 8.1 license for Linux version, is it useful?



no i need v8.2 for windows even demo

----------


## doeabelas

please upload part 4

----------


## petrofars2

Dear  geologist2010
Send your mail, I can help you.

----------


## petrofars2

Dear geologist2010
Send your mail, I can help you. 
petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## geologist2010

> Dear geologist2010
> Send your mail, I can help you. 
> petrofars@yahoo.com



hi dear


my mail is   adola_sheemy@yahoo.comSee More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## APIman

Can somebody upload Jason 8 installer?

----------


## rabbitbad

The license file partially works, can anyone with the license generator for version 8 regenerate the following part [it gives the error " Invalid license key (inconsistent authentication code) "]

INCREMENT JasonInternalA jasonlm 8.000 8-aug-2012 5 ECA2129CA4C1 \
HOSTID=000c29f1343d SUPERSEDE DUP_GROUP=SITE \
SUITE_DUP_GROUP=SITE vendor_info=JasonInternal \
ISSUED=8-aug-2008 ck=134 SN=9f4408e0 START=8-aug-2008 \
SIGN=68BA3B066002

If someone can please fix that part then the whole license file would work.

If someone could email me a working version 8 Jason license please do so at rbonline2010@gmail.com

----------


## pimpme

i had the same problem. does anyone have a full working license that we can make a medicene from? please pm me

----------


## meyssam1983

Please share a full working license
Regards

----------


## rhcp

Please share installer ....

----------


## archcharles

Please share installer

----------


## 1412

Please share installer....

----------


## edisonsm

Hi petrofars,

Could you share your linux jason 8.1 license? many thanks...edisonsm@yahoo.com

----------


## archcharles

Pls share installer

----------


## edisonsm

Dear Members,

Just want to know, if I will tar the jason software offcourse will include of software and everything which now running in my friends computer. My question is if I will untar that file in my computer and i need to change machine's name and host id same with my friend's computer, Is there any file need to configure to make that software working in my computer?

Many thanks,
Edison

----------


## coverme

> Friends
> 
> I have a license for Jason 8 and for 7.2
> some one have to upload the installer, they the site really need a license
> 
> Regards
> Ravi



 lic is very good

----------


## jfred

Hi, 
How we can change the MAC address? I have tried some source codes in linux. but none of them change the host id to "000C29F1343D".
Could you please guide me.
Regards





> so we need to change our mac address to the number in the license?does it work? btw ifile it installer is okay and work well, might still busy in your country .. 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate for the installer,



See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## SVN

upload the installer files (for JGW 8.0) pls.
svnsvnsvn@mail.ru

----------


## joni12

any body have installer full version please upload.
logins321@yahoo.com

----------


## crai0cata

I start to upload Jason 8.2 but must to wait have 1.2 gb

----------


## bolaman

thank you very much! Will wait for it

----------


## crai0cata

JGW 8.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: totolici

----------


## bolaman

thank you very very much, do you have any tips for the installation?

----------


## atle

thank you very very much, can you tell me how I put the license on it.

----------


## ootdayo

this is another mirror of the fugro jason 8.2 link 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thank u all for ur great effort in this forum

----------


## Luden

> JGW 8.2
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Pass: totolici



Dear crai0cata!
Thank you very much for this software.
I installed it and it works with my win7, but there are problems: some programs, such as *Section View*, *Graph View*, *Well Log View*, *Crossplot and Histograms*, *Cross Correlation*, *Wavelet Estimation* and other don't work.
When I run it, I receive *FLEXnet Licensing error:-5,414*.
Can you help me with this problem?

----------


## khanhtv

Hi bro,
Could u pls upload JGW 8.2 installer and medi again?
Thanks in advance

----------


## hxs313

could pls upload jason8.3？thanks in advance

----------


## rahgoshafan

all link is dead

See More: Fugro Jason 8.0

----------


## bendorf

i need jason 8.3, anybody can help?

----------


## geop2004

I need the installer and lic JGW for windows. please share it again bro


regard

geop2004

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## Luden

Hi friends!
Can you upload installer JGW 8.4 for us?
Thank in advance!

----------


## Luden

deleted

----------


## rafiq.attar

anyone can upload it once again please with mediafire

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have Jason and Geosoftware suite all versions (old and new). contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

